# EC Level?



## ARTFART (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi i just recently bought a ec tester, it looks simple like a big pen u dip in water but i just found out its not that simple hehe...first of all because i dont know how the pen works it shows me 0.20ms? on the small screen but i know i should be around 1.5-1.7 so im wondering is this something that i can change, the ec level in the water? if so how?
And if theres anybody out there who can direct me to a good website or something where i can read about these things cuz i dont have an clue what im doing with this ec thing...


----------



## eza82 (Feb 6, 2009)

Ok I had same prob..... I dont use PPM I use EC.... Your meter dose not have a decimal point... so when it reads ie: 07 that will = 0.7, or 21 will be= 2.1
I run every thing at about 22 or 2.2 max out at 2.5= 25
There are plenty of conversion tables.... But as a wise man once told me the MAGIC number is 2.2 which is about 1550ppm
hope that helps

IS THE BEST CONVERSION CALCULATOR IVE FOUND
http://www.4hydroponics.com/convertPPM.htm


----------



## ARTFART (Feb 7, 2009)

ok but my meter reads 0.20mS so thats what = 0.2 ? witch i know is way way too low... so how can i change the ec level or make it high as 2.2?


----------



## eza82 (Feb 7, 2009)

*I think you have a TDS (totally disolved solids) meter which is still an EC unit just different reading and measure. *
*To estimate the TDS from the EC reading and vise versa, you need to multiply the reading 0.56. To estimate the EC value from the TDS value you divide by 0.56.*

To convert readings that are in milli-siemens per centimetre (mS/cm) the reading is multiplied by 1000. For example your reading: of 0.20mS/cm would be EC of 0.2 or 128 ppm - which is NOT MUCH

this is a conversion table for ya....

http://www.lenntech.com/unit-conversion-calculator/tds_engels.htm


----------



## ARTFART (Feb 7, 2009)

thanks man but one more question how do i change the ec level? i have all my nutes in the water and now it reads 0.30 how can i pump it up? if possible...


----------



## eza82 (Feb 7, 2009)

More nutes bro........... just keep doseing till you get you required level..... I genrally just run my nute levels from the EC & PH meters..... haveing a genral idea of what the recommended PPM on label and go from there.... If your mixing in a big tank... first mix well. Second you may be out on how much water you think is there.


----------



## ARTFART (Feb 7, 2009)

ok so your telling me to just add enough nutes until my ec level gets right ? im using GHE flora series nutes and i got this card where it says how much nutes to add during what stage of growth and how much for every liter of water...So im not gonna go by that just add enough nutes until my ec level bumps up right...? what about over feeding the plants with nutes dosent that effect the plants?


----------



## eza82 (Feb 7, 2009)

ARTFART said:


> ok so your telling me to just add enough nutes until my ec level gets right ? im using GHE flora series nutes and i got this card where it says how much nutes to add during what stage of growth and how much for every liter of water...So im not gonna go by that just add enough nutes until my ec level bumps up right...? what about over feeding the plants with nutes dosent that effect the plants?


 
How many weeks veg ?? 
Go into my thread on my signature.... go to the last page posted, fing the FEED SCHEDUAL for my plants it will give you everything I feed and when.... 
But basically YES, your EC meter will tell you how many parts per million of nutes is in your water. As long as you dont exceed 2.2 at peak of veg with a work up to that. What PPM dose you nutes suggest ???


----------



## ARTFART (Feb 8, 2009)

Im thinking about 2-3 week veg i dont want to keep them too tall..what do you recommend?
It dosent say anything on the bottles what ppm dose is required... but here is there site http://www.eurohydro.com/floraseries.html i also tried to search there site but found nothing so...
I have one more question for you isnt 1.5 - 1.7 EC the number i want? I spoke to the guy at my hydro shop and he told me 1.5 - 1.7 EC... or maybe it dipends on the strain?


----------



## ARTFART (Feb 8, 2009)

Im having some difficulty finding your thread could you send me the link


----------



## eza82 (Feb 8, 2009)

eza82 said:


> Ok I had same prob..... I dont use PPM I use EC.... Your meter dose not have a decimal point... so when it reads ie: 07 that will = 0.7, or 21 will be= 2.1
> I run every thing at about 22 or 2.2 max out at 2.5= 25
> There are plenty of conversion tables.... But as a wise man once told me the MAGIC number is 2.2 which is about 1550ppm
> hope that helps
> ...


http://www.lenntech.com/unit-conversion-calculator/tds_engels.htm


----------



## eza82 (Feb 8, 2009)

HORMONES Vs Co2 - Hormones cheaper potentially yeild same !


----------



## ARTFART (Feb 9, 2009)

I finally got it right my system is ready thanks alot for the help


----------



## eza82 (Feb 9, 2009)

ANYTIME RIU brother


----------



## mindphuk (Feb 9, 2009)

Make sure that EC meter is calibrated properly. If not, you could be reading low and adding more nutes will cause problems.


----------



## genfranco (Feb 9, 2009)

it depends on your medium... you would not want those high doses in soil ....check out my fertilizing wisely in the thread in my sig...


----------

